# Worth the drive?



## eventer89 (Apr 14, 2009)

Very sweet bay 4 year old AQHA all around gelding | Buy this Horse at Equine.com

She told me she will sell him to me for $1000, but he is I think 3 - 4 hours away. He looks built very downhill to me, and the jumping at 4 years old concerns me too. "started slowly and correctly...." since when does that mean jumping a 4 year old? It seems that all these horses I've been looking at are jumping at 3 and 4 years old... this just seems rediculous to me.... am I the crazy one or does anyone else agree?

other than those 2 things, I think he is really handsome! I did want something taller though....


----------



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

Yeah, I agree that's really crazy and probably not a good idea either . Anyway, I agree that he is built downhill, unless all of the pictures are taken on a hill, which I doubt . He might travel a bit heavy on the forehand if he is built downhill, but he looks okay to me. If he's only four, he MIGHT even up a bit. Don't take my opinion too seriously, because I don't have much experience in this, just how I look at it.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Yeah, I think his jumping is a concern. But then, I know someone with a 3.5 year old that jumps big, shows heavily, and does 25 lessons or so a week. We don't talk anymore.

I'm not sure about him evening out much more, but my opinion on that really doesn't mean anything. Although people tell me that my QH filly will grow out of her high butt.

He is handsome, although a little thin. And he doesn't seem to have any neck muscle at all. But overall, it's up to you. What is your plan with him?


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Unfortunately that ad doesn't have a single shot of him being ridden on the bit. It doesn't give you any indication on whether he's capable of using himself from behind correctly. Also, since he is being ridden hollow with no contact, I would have to disagree with their comment that he was started correctly. Correctly would be riding him connected over his back in a balanced frame. He certainly shouldn't be jumping if he can't even be ridden on the flat properly. Ironically I like his looks. Front pasterns are a bit long, might create tendon problems down the road.


----------



## equineeventer3390 (Mar 27, 2009)

I see absolutely nothing wrong with jumping a 4yr old as long as it is done properly and by an experienced rider, the horse is not overfaced, and is has a solid walk trot and canter. That horse is jumping very low and seems to be having no problems. I have a 4 and a half year old im training myself and he is jumping about 2'6". All my trainers, who are very advanced eventers think i should be doing more but im not. Also, Young Horse Events for 4-5 year old horses are around 3' to 3'6". I think this is too high for a young horse but i see nothing wrong with a 4 year old jumping around 2'6".


----------



## eventer89 (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks guys, I don't think he is really worth that far of a drive.

An Article on Starting Young Horses
I dug this up. It's a VERY good read about when you should/should not start a horse. Horses do not reach physical maturity until at LEAST 6 for smaller horses, later for larger horses. (the bigger, the later) This states that horses shouldn't even be STARTED (riding) until 4, LET ALONE jumping!!


----------



## eventer89 (Apr 14, 2009)

Another good read: Working Young Horses

He suggests not starting a horse until well into their fourth year. (let alone jumping)


----------



## eventer89 (Apr 14, 2009)

People put their own needs before the welfare of the horse. They want to show and get the pretty blue ribbon NOW. NOW. NOW. You may not see a problem with jumping so young, but you won't see the damage your're doing until later in life when your horse starts to break down at a much earlier age then if you had waited until the horse reached maturity.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

I think he is worth the drive especially for only $1,000. He is a little down and then he looks ok and then other he looks really down hil, so hmmm... I dont thin there is anything wrong with jumping a 4 year old, on like small jumps and not very much at 4 there pretty much done growning, for QH anyways. I like him and i think hes worth it... but its your choie good luck though!! =)


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Wow, interesting articles. I always thought the "safe" jumping age was 5. I waited until 6 to be safe. My boy just turned 7 yesterday and we're just getting to jumping things bigger than cross rails. Glad I went with my gut and waited! I want him around and healthy for a long time.


----------



## eventer89 (Apr 14, 2009)

MyBoyPuck, good for you for not being impatient, and putting your horses welfare first. Kudos!

Reining_girl, perharps you should read those articles. 

"There are some breeds of horse – the Quarter Horse is the premier among these – which have been bred in such a manner as to *look* mature long before they actually *are* mature. This puts these horses in jeopardy from people who are either ignorant of the closure schedule, or more interested in their own schedule (for futurities or other competition) than they are in the welfare of the animal."


----------

